
Pirate Party MEP Elected Vice-President of EU Parliament - Ultramanoid
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-party-mep-elected-vice-president-of-eu-parliament-190704/
======
xiaoxiae
As a citizen of the Czech Republic, it's quite interesting seeing the outcome
of the EU elections, since a lot of the people considered their campaign to be
quite vague and overall not very good. I was personally a fan, because the
alternatives were quite abysmal.

